# Game #55: Wizards @ Cavs (2/24/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 55*_


*Washington Wizards* *(27-25) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (32-22)*

_*Friday, February 24, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*
 
 

*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' BENCH*
 


*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* Keep the tempo quick, isolate Arenas whenever possible and run out even on Cleveland’s makes. Don’t walk the ball out of the net. Push it everytime.

*•* Have an energized effort on the glass for second chance points. Make the game physical. Have Haywood and Jamison lead the effort.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' NOTES*

*•* Stop playing up and down basketball. Cleveland needs to stop waiting until they get behind to turn on the jets. A growing concern with the team is every once in a while, it appears the guys play better when they’re down by or close to down by double-digits. Instead of seeing another night of the Comeback Cavs, it would be nice to see a night of the Killer Cavs.

*•* In Cleveland’s loss against the Sixers, they missed 10 foul shots. It would be nice if the team could shoot 75% or better from the line in games. We need to put 60-67% shooting nights behind us.

*OVERVIEW*

Much like the Sixers who were waiting for us, since they had the day off, the Wizards will be well rested and ready to ball for this game. Cleveland will have Thursday off to practice or rest, to get ready to defend the homecourt. The Cavs’ record against near .500 or sub .500 teams at home is alarming. Meaning this game is probably more dangerous than games against above .500 teams.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is an ABSOLUTE MUST WIN GAME.

We cannot afford to lose this game with 2 back-to-back games against Detroit coming up. A 4 game losing streak and you have everyone questioning if another collapse is on the horizon.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown better understand that Marshall CANNOT keep up with any quick PF's. If he is played again on Jamison like last game I'm going to pull my hair out. Put Lebron on Jamison or at the very least Anderson.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

^If lebron goes on jamison, i cant imagine how many points arenas will have


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Benedict said it best we need this one bad with the back to back coming up against the Pistons.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> ^If lebron goes on jamison, i cant imagine how many points arenas will have


 Have to trust Snow and hope he at leasts slows down Arenas.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I really hope they win. I wish they play well even though I wont be watching. While the Cavs are playing I will be at the Saint Vincent Saint Mary @ Canton McKinley game. This is a battle of LeBron and Snow. I wonder if they have a wager on it. Cavs must play D if they want to win this game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ When you get back from the game, could you give a report about it? Thanks.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> I really hope they win. I wish they play well even though I wont be watching. While the Cavs are playing I will be at the Saint Vincent Saint Mary @ Canton McKinley game. This is a battle of LeBron and Snow. I wonder if they have a wager on it. Cavs must play D if they want to win this game.


 I was gonna go with, but i got to work


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Wil Flip play tonight?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo ! | NBA | Washington Wizards/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Washington Wizards/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

You might want to take mike wilks out of the bench bunch up top and add lil flip


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Updated the bench to insert Ronald "Flip" Murray. Graham was apparently waived (poor guy), so I had to edit his picture/profile out as well.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

remy23 said:


> Updated the bench to insert Ronald "Flip" Murray. Graham was apparently waived (poor guy), so I had to edit his picture/profile out as well.


 Why was graham waved. THat sucks


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Why was graham waved. THat sucks


 Not enough roster spots with the addition of Flip.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Not enough roster spots with the addition of Flip.


Well, Cleveland just waived Nailon and brought Graham back. That was the best thing to do.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What the hell is up with Butler? Somebody throw some cold water on him or something. He's burning up the nets right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I dislike the low energy levels the players keep coming out the gates with. It's like the players have taken a cue from some of the fans and just sleepwalk and slowly float around. This needs to stop, it really does.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah another slow start.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like Lebron and a bunch of scrubs right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by 9 points at the end of the first quarter (31-22).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs need to keep feeding the ball down low to Z, slow down the pace and stay inside. 

And get a frickin rebound, man.

And stop bricking FT"s too for christ sake :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Omg Dj


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z is playing some defense tonight. Standing his ground well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Caron Butler is a good player...he's very aggressive


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron raining 3's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Now those are my Cavs! Beautiful run. LeBron bombing from the arc and Donyell with the leaning floater.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow nice play by Flip

Since he's come in, we've been rolling. He's playing very unselfishly right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip knocks down his first shot as a Cav.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm liking Flip Murray!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is in one of those zones.....Wiz better look out


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. Flip just took Sasha's job in ten minutes. Without knowing any of the plays or the system. His defense looks fine to me so far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Maybe Flip just needed a chance, new environment, a second chance. Sometimes guys who supposedly "suck" can show otherwise when given a better chance at things. In light of that, I'll be watching Darko closely to see if he can ever rise (he'll need to get PT first before I can judge).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Those are the shots Lebron needs to stop taking...

He has 1 on 1 with Ruffin and he jacks a deep 3.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I used to play basketball with Michael Ruffin's little brother.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by three points at halftime (54-51). They did well to dig themselves out of that once 13-point hole.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Overall good half considering we got smoked so badly to start the game. Third qtr will be huge. 

Flip should continue getting minutes, he didn't make any mistakes, passed the ball, and looked good defensively.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wouldn't be shocked if Flip starts the second half. Sasha ****ed up. He forgot what got him in the starting lineup. If you can't shoot, and you turn the ball over, AND you don't play defense, why exactly should you be playing? Hopefully this wakes him up.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well too come to Sasha's defense, Flip really didnt do anything good either. He has to have the ball in his hand to attack the basket, and if the balls in Lebrons/Z's hand when they cross halfcourt 90% of the time. Then as of right now it looks tough for Flip to get hiis offense going, I dont see him as a spot up shooter.

Another thing. Our offense of plays/selections have been terrible almost reverting back to 2-3 years ago. Just alot of standing around 4 down and let lebron chuck 20 footers, thats not good basketball to play, or even watch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Sasha got benched


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Also does anyone remember the plays we used to run in the beginning of the year. The one where Lebron/Hughes would come off a stacked screen one player (gooden/Zydrunas) rolls to the basket the other player (DJ/Marshall) pops out to the basket. So you either had the screen that takes you all the way to the basket or the roll or fade player from the original screen.

I havent seen us run this play in weeks. Let alone any set that looks like Mike Brown has worked on in practice.

Anyone else?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Our offense is give the ball to Lebron and stand around waiting for him to make a play

We have no set plays, movement, etc. on offense other than the pick and roll.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ That play has been lost. One play Brown runs more frequently now is the LeBron to Marshall/Jones set up where either of those two dip back into the corner for the open pass. Coach Brown has seemingly lost stack plays and practiced pitch and fade plays.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tied game now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess we're gonna give Caron Butler 40 tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha has been benched for Graham and Flip? Harsh. Didn't he just score 21 in a game a few days ago.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God another game where we can't stop anybody: last game it was Philly and now the Wizards.

Things are just happening too easily for the Wizards. washington takes the lead


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the lack of practice time is hurting the Cavs right now. Last I heard Mike Brown liked to use long practices and really explain things and teach. I don't think he has had the time to really teach the way he wants. He needs to learn how to condense his message so they can be more efficient with the time they do have. Or at least that's how it looks. When we get a break and some practice days, we tend to readjust.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think the lack of practice time is hurting the Cavs right now. Last I heard Mike Brown liked to use long practices and really explain things and teach. I don't think he has had the time to really teach the way he wants. He needs to learn how to condense his message so they can be more efficient with the time they do have. Or at least that's how it looks. When we get a break and some practice days, we tend to readjust.


 We had the day off yesterday: should be enough to scout and plan for an intra-conference rival. Particularly when you have a player who played with them last year in Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop shooting jumpers, jesus Lebron.

Attack the rim


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is also a wonderful 8 out of 13 from the line. 3 more FT's made and this game is a lot different right now.

I hope he realizes he is NOT a great FT shooter right now and is going to put some serious effort in the offseason to improve it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Stop shooting jumpers, jesus Lebron.
> 
> Attack the rim


 Lebron gets a foul at least everytime he attacks the rim; needs to keep doing this.

Crap another missed FT. AarRGGHH the Cavs are frustrating.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by four points at the end of the third quarter (76-72). File that one under yet another "terrible third quarter" for the year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I hope he realizes he is NOT a great FT shooter right now and is going to put some serious effort in the offseason to improve it


No crap. And it's free points. There's no excuse for a perimeter player like Lebron to miss both free throws. Ever. It's to the point where everytime Lebron goes to the line anymore, I hope for just one of them to fall. It's Duncan like.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is the deal with the FT's. I mean seriously. It is getting out of hand.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flip thankfully giving us a nice boost so far.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Flip thankfully giving us a nice boost so far.


Flip is kind of nasty 1 on 1, we should give him some isolations


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now we're making Ruffin looking like a star out there after Butler


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why won't Brown play Z with AV?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's amazing how lights out the Wiz are from the perimeter - particularly Caron Butler, he is just raining deep J's from all over the court.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

good game so far. This should be a matchup to watch in the present and in the future with both teams having young stars (Arenas and James) with young sidekicks (Butler and Hughes) with veteran support (Jamison and Ilgauskas)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> good game so far. This should be a matchup to watch in the present and in the future with both teams having young stars (Arenas and James) with young sidekicks (Butler and Hughes) with veteran support (Jamison and Ilgauskas)


 Well I hope I actually see Hughes in a Cavs uniform. LOL. This was a much better team with Hughes healthy


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Heads up play by Flip!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought Flip sucks on D? He looks fine out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

OT: Darko had 8 points and 5 rebounds tonight in an Orlando win. I'm keeping an eye out on all these players who "suck."


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall with one of us few and far btw big games tonight.

Well speaking of Flip's D, Daniels is starting to get hot on the other end


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ is getting torched but we can't take him out because the Wiz don't even guard Snow

We should consider a 3rd guard like Sasha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> DJ is getting torched but we can't take him out because the Wiz don't even guard Snow
> 
> We should consider a 3rd guard like Sasha


 True: Sasha has earned some PT this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Well speaking of Flip's D, Daniels is starting to get hot on the other end


That's sorry *** DJ, Flip has been checking Arenas


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I hate Donyell Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> I hate Donyell Marshall


 Cavs have been hating plenty of his games this year LOL. Every once in awhile though he gets super hot like tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The frontcourt just carries this team, we have to have the most unbalanced roster right nwo in terms of backcourt/frontcourt production.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What the hell is going on?

3 straight TO's...WTF


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

A. Daniels would have been perfect for this Cavaliers team: tough D and gets to the basket hard


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron trying to lose this game for us: To's and missed FT's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Butler picks up his 5th foul. Good news. Cleveland should isolate and attack him immediately next time down to get him out of the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron on the line for 2, can't afford to brick these


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

you wouldn't have said that earlier this season when he was playing like ****. However, since 2006 started, he's been playing great. He and Butler have filled in great to replace Hughes.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

brick..lebron is handing this game to the Wizards


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The FT shooting is outrageous


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> A. Daniels would have been perfect for this Cavaliers team: tough D and gets to the basket hard


WORD!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

lucky play by Marshall, need a stop


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall is the man.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

god donyell marshall pisses me off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Lebron, redeem yourself


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

LeBron has been making some very questionable decision but Gilbert has 5 so thats good new too...Make the FT's Bron, make the FT's!!!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Lebron 8-18 Hahah Lmfao


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

make that 8-19


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus terrible FT night Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This loss is a direct result of all the bricked FT's. I would say Lebron was choking but he's been bricking all damn game. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This loss is a direct result of all the bricked FT's. I would say Lebron was choking but he's been bricking all damn game.
> 
> Unbelievable.


 How can you choke when you've cant buy a FT all game lol.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

(LBJ here)

I am disgusted with Mike Brown tonight. His subs have been awful, i think in 7th grade we made offensive and defensive subs... we dont need DJ out there. He hasnt hit a shot in a week, whats the point. We needed a stop more than a bucket, so why isnt snow in the ball game.

DJ is pointless under 2:00min in the game b/c the ball isnt coming out of his hand.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

One thing I question goes as follows:

When Z caught the ball in great position, why did he use his most finesse move in his arsenal? A hook is one thing but a circling, fading hook at that? Way too much of a soft shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Unless your name is Shaq how do you go 8/19 from the free throw line? That's ridiculous. Somebody needs to wake that kid up. Missing 7 straight free throws? Those are all turnovers. On top of all the other turnovers.

Free throw shooting, mainly Lebron, and turnovers killed this game for the Cavs. You can't lose games like this.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well look at the bright side, Indy just lost to Atlanta @ home and Milwaukee is down big to Philly.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Dagger


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Game over


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

CARON BUTLER FOR 3! YESSS

Wizards bout to win


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

(LBJ)

Are we really as good as we think we are?


*** And did Gooden play in the 2nd half?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did we really want Flip to play the entire last part of the game?

Flip and D. Jones in the backcourt defensively doesn't make a lot of sense.

In the end though this is all on Lebron's shoulders: he cost us the game tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Butler with the dagger.

Wiz deserve to win this game. They have been hitting shots all game. 

Cavs played with no sense or urgency, played lazy *** defense in the 1st qtr, Lebron bricking FT"s and disappearing in the 2nd half. 

This is essentially a double whammy. Lose the tie breaker to the Wiz, who are now only 2 games back in the loss column. 

With Detroit coming up back to back....****.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> CARON BUTLER FOR 3! YESSS
> 
> Wizards bout to win


Shouldnt you be on the Wizards board?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> (LBJ)
> 
> Are we really as good as we think we are?
> 
> ...


 Why don't we ever ever play Gooden and AV together? Boards and energy are what this teams needs in bunches


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I have little to say about this game other than it was a complete disgrace. Even when Cleveland comes back to win these type of ugly games, the greater pattern I'm seeing is a team that gets into these situations entirely too often. When I watch other teams, you see games, streaks and moments where things come easy. Sometimes you can even take those teams for granted in what they do. But with Cleveland, you honestly cannot take a damn thing this team does for granted because it can just as easily disappear the next night. There are times I feel like this is my first time watching these guys play, despite catching their every game. I just can't understand it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did you hear that? The Wiz haven't won a road game in a month and they waltz in here and dominate us our our homecourt.

This is why Cleveland gets no respect as a contender.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Flip and D. Jones in the backcourt defensively doesn't make a lot of sense.


Look at the plus minus with Flip. I have no arguement with him playing.

The real arguement is against playing Lebron every minute of the game. I think he didn't have anything left in the second half. He started settling for jumpshots. Went short on freethrows and jumpshots. Sounds a lot like fatigue.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

With two games coming up against D-Town we might be in a little trouble.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Still don't get it: Brown stresses defense and he plays the 4th with D. jones and Flip? Doesn't make a lot of sense


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Shouldnt you be on the Wizards board?


sorry LBJ. Next time when the Cavs beat the Wizards, you can come on the Wizards board.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I was at work for most of the game, but i saw the 4th quarter and all i can say is WOW. 

Lebron needs to get some help


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Look at the plus minus with Flip. I have no arguement with him playing.
> 
> The real arguement is against playing Lebron every minute of the game. I think he didn't have anything left in the second half. He started settling for jumpshots. Went short on freethrows and jumpshots. Sounds a lot like fatigue.


 Didn't realize Lebron didn't sit.

Again some questionable decisions by Brown tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I have little to say about this game other than it was a complete disgrace. Even when Cleveland comes back to win these type of ugly games, the greater pattern I'm seeing is a team that gets into these situations entirely too often. When I watch other teams, you see games, streaks and moments where things come easy. Sometimes you can even take those teams for granted in what they do. But with Cleveland, you honestly cannot take a damn thing this team does for granted because it can just as easily disappear the next night. There are times I feel like this is my first time watching these guys play, despite catching their every game. I just can't understand it.


Exactly. There is no consistency whatosvever to their play and it's why they go on these long *** streaks. 

This was really a MUST WIN GAME. There is no way we should lose this game to the Wiz AT HOME in a situation like this. 

How can we be confident whatsoever about the playoffs when we can't win games like this. We beat SA @ home and turn around and lose to the Wiz??? I mean WTF?

And Lebron literally just had the worst 2nd half of his career. Great timing for that one. ---Ehh good point about Lebron not sitting, didn't realize that. Blame partially goes to Brown then.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I was at work for most of the game, but i saw the 4th quarter and all i can say is WOW. 

Lebron needs to get some help

also would have been nice for sasha to contribute


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Still don't get it: Brown stresses defense and he plays the 4th with D. jones and Flip? Doesn't make a lot of sense


It's not like Graham was defending better than Flip. Sasha sure wasn't. I can see having beef with Damon being out there, but not Flip. You're just going on his rep, not what actually was going on out there. I think Brown left him out there precisely BECAUSE he was playing defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Exactly. There is no consistency whatosvever to their play and it's why they go on these long *** streaks.
> 
> This was really a MUST WIN GAME. There is no way we should lose this game to the Wiz AT HOME in a situation like this.
> 
> ...


There are nights I honestly feel Cleveland could beat any team in the league regardless of whether it's at home or on the road. But nights like this are embarassing. Tonight I felt like a college team like Duke could have rolled into The Q and beat us too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> sorry LBJ. Next time when the Cavs beat the Wizards, you can come on the Wizards board.


Whatever happened to classy Wizards fans like David Aldridge, Tony Kornhaiser, and MJG?

I mean, your team's nickname is the Wiz. Case closed.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

We are just horrible to watch as a fan right now. I realize we are playing without are be FA acquistion (hughes) but still. I havent seen any improvement from game 1 too game 50 on offense or defense. 

We run a pick and roll and the post player switching on Lebron and he takes a 20 footer every time. If its the end of the quarter you can book it on him shooting a long distance shot. If we dump it down to Zydrunas the passer clears out to the other side of the floor and we stand four guys on one said. AKA 2002 when we won 17 games Zydrunas was a black hole and its looking like that now. Atleast have people cut.

We are all homers we post and praise our team when we win, and rip them when we loose. I still believe we have a playoff team without a doubt. But its not the winning or losing its the way we play, just not good basketball the last couple of games. And it was Mike Brown who wanted Lebrons minutes under 40 min per game over the year. He is getting worse than Silas, hopefully its not like last year and we just play him 48 minutes with 30+ shot attempts...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> There are nights I honestly feel Cleveland could beat any team in the league regardless of whether it's at home or on the road. But nights like this are embarassing. Tonight I felt like a college team like Duke could have rolled into The Q and beat us too.


I wonder if we were looking ahead to Detroit in the first quarter? This seemed like another one of those games where the Cavs didn't come out focused and ready to play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> It's not like Graham was defending better than Flip. Sasha sure wasn't. I can see having beef with Damon being out there, but not Flip. You're just going on his rep, not what actually was going on out there. I think Brown left him out there precisely BECAUSE he was playing defense.


 My big problem is sure Flip was alright but the dude just got here. I thought Brown keeps telling us this defensive system takes a whole year to learn?

D. Jones should not be in the game period in situations like this IMO : unless as LBj pointed out we're doing offense/defense


In the end PG kills us again although Lebron should rightfully get a huge part of the blame here. 48 minutes or not he was bricking FT's which you need to make no matter how tired you are.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Whatever happened to classy Wizards fans like David Aldridge, Tony Kornhaiser, and MJG?
> 
> I mean, your team's nickname is the Wiz. Case closed.


How was I being unclassy? The only thing that is debatable is that I celebrate Caron Butler's 3.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> How was I being unclassy? The only thing that is debatable is that I celebrate Caron Butler's 3.


 You were fine: pls feel free to post here again


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

^Hopefully its one of those game, like the spurs game last week when we lost at home versus the warriors and we came out great and beat the spurs. (*hopefully thinker*)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> My big problem is sure Flip was alright but the dude just got here. I thought Brown keeps telling us this defensive system takes a whole year to learn?


Stephen Graham doesn't know the system. Sasha was injured to start the year. I don't think Flip is probably that far behind the curve. The Cavs played better with Flip on the court than with Sasha or Graham. Even though he didn't know what he was doing out there. Perhaps if Brown had played Flip even more, things would have been diffrent.

I think Lebron is going to have to learn to trust Flip. He seemed like he had never seen Flip play before. Flip can play exactly like Larry Hughes did. Lebron needs to give him the ball and let him create.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Did you hear that? The Wiz haven't won a road game in a month and they waltz in here and dominate us our our homecourt.
> 
> This is why Cleveland gets no respect as a contender.


This was only the 4th road game of the month for the wizards. They lost at Toronto, NO/Oklahoma and Dallas.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I wonder if we were looking ahead to Detroit in the first quarter? This seemed like another one of those games where the Cavs didn't come out focused and ready to play.


Who knows what was off but you're right, Cleveland just showed up and showing up wasn't enough. They played an awful brand of basketball. Not just missed foul shots, but repeated sequences of back-to-back turnovers, soft finesse shots at moments where it called for taking the ball in strong, and the trademark awful 3rd quarters. I wish it were simply one thing I had a problem with because it would require a simple fix. Nights like this are a complex, myriad of problems that make you rip out your hair.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Maybe you would have more fun celebrating caron's three here: http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?&f=40


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> You were fine: pls feel free to post here again


ok thank you


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Enough bashing of adarsh1. the dude wasn't hating - he's clearly a fan of the Wiz and he wasn't trolling here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's not so much the loss, it's the WAY we lose that is so frustrating.

Every single time it's

-bricked FT's
-TO's
-lack of rebounding

It's just unbelievable how we've missed the playoffs the last 2 years exactly because of losses like this, and yet the same core of the team still come out playing like ****. They should come storming out of the gates. 

We had the Wiz on the ropes and then just turn the ball over 3 straight times and Lebron act's like he's never been to the FT line before. If he just shot with his normal release you'd think he could at least hit 50% on talent alone. 

Lebron can rain 3's but somehow he can't make a FT?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Do we have an offense for flip to understand out there? ... isnt it obvious pass to Lebron/Zydrunas and run away to a corner that DJ and Marshall are not in.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

With regards to reboudning and energy: I ask again why do we never see Gooden and AV out there together?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> With regards to reboudning and energy: I ask again why do we never see Gooden and AV out there together?


Brown was bad in this game substitution wise. 

He's not giving AV enough minutes, not managing Lebron/Z's minutes properly, and just completely benching Sasha was kind of ridiculous. 

Let's hope this was just an aberration......this team couldn't mentally deal with another slide cause the press would be all over it predicting a 2nd half collapse.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Completely benching Sasha was stupid as well. The dude has been a big cog since Hughes went down - oh well never know what to expect with these guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> How was I being unclassy? The only thing that is debatable is that I celebrate Caron Butler's 3.


I think I just misunderstood you. Sorry. Congrats on the win. Caron Butler has been bananas. I can't believe you got him for Kwame Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good news is that we didn't lose much ground in terms of holding the 4 seed. 

Milwaukee lost to Philly, Indy lost to Atl, and Chicago lost to Detroit. 

Washington obviously creeps up on us now and they have the tiebreaker - prob our biggest threat now


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I think I just misunderstood you. Sorry. Congrats on the win. Caron Butler has been bananas. I can't believe you got him for Kwame Brown.


no problemo. As for Caron for Kwame, yeah very good trade and this is coming from a Kwame supporter


----------

